# Pectin Haze



## derunner (Jan 11, 2013)

How can you tell the difference between pectin haze and wine that just has not cleared yet?

I have skeeterpee pitched 12/4 and dragon blood pitched 12/25. I don't really expect the DB to be clear yet, but how about the SP? If it is still cloudy is that pectin haze? Does skeeterpee need pectin enzyme, or does the lemon not include pectin.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 12, 2013)

It has been over a year since I made SP and I used sparkelloid and it cleared up real well and quickly. I don't recall but doesn't the original recipe call for sparkelloid?
I do not believe either have pectic haze problem but may be wrong.


----------



## derunner (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Sammy. I did you sparkelloid, but I did only used boiling water and stired for 5 mins instead of simmering for 5 minutes. So that might have some affect.


----------



## Duster (Jan 12, 2013)

make sure it is fully degassed or it will never clear.
Pectic enzyme is one of those things that do not harm the wine if it is added and not needed. If in doubt, add it to the pee, if it don't help then you know the haze is not caused from pectin.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jan 12, 2013)

I had a pee batch that was cloudy when clearing. Mixed in a couple teaspoons of powdered enzyme and it cleared up. Perhaps it was the added enzyme or maybe just the extra time. Cannot hurt to try mixing some in.


----------

